# General > Book & Author Requests >  The Open Boat

## uniquelyme

Why doesn't The Literature Network have Stephen Cran'e short story _The Open Boat_  :Confused:  It happens to be one of my very favorite short story and I don't understand why they wouldn't have it on their site.

----------


## Virgil

I second this request. That is a great short story.

----------


## Jay

The Open Boat in pdf.

----------


## Logos

"The Open Boat" is copyrighted by the University of Virginia. 

But "The Little Regiment", "Men, Women, and Boats", and "War is Kind" are on the list to be added to the site.

----------

